

Git Docs: It is a bold start - voxcogitatio
http://git.kernel.org/?p=git/git.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/technical/pack-heuristics.txt;h=103eb5d989349c8e7e0147920b2e218caba9daf9;hb=HEAD;resub=ofcourse#l27

======
rlpb
I found this very hard to read. The commentary seems unnecessary and is
distracting.

